# Megs Super Degreaser



## RickRst (May 17, 2006)

Got my sprayer for this today, cheers 

Do u REALLY need to wear gloves etc when using it? Or is it american paranoia? Is it very acidic?


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

what are you using the degreaser on if you dont mind me asking? and will you dilute with water?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I've never had any problems with wheel brightener or apc and I have really sensitive skin....not sure about Super Degreaser though. John will answer soon enough mate or you could always contact Julie at Meguairs!

Here is her profile mate

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/member.php?find=lastposter&t=7591


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Just been pointed to this thread by John....I would suggest wearing gloves while using this. It is quite an aggressive product.

Hope this helps

Juli


----------



## RickRst (May 17, 2006)

i've used it today on an engine block im prepping. Used it 4:1. Didnt seem that agressive, can you use it neat?


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

I have used the Autobrite version call super solve degreaser on an oily gearbox and engine block, i used it neat on both and still had to use the pressure washer to do it properly.


----------



## RickRst (May 17, 2006)

Well after quite a lot of use at 4:1 it certainly doesn't seem to bother my hands.


----------

